# fshing rod holder cabinet



## ttv092885 (Sep 20, 2013)

can anybody here build custom rod cabinets??? something like these??? i want something made of solid wood that would last a life time


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice cabinet...


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure where you're located, but I do custom work on items, if you want to contact me, we can talk about it.


----------

